# Supprimer manuellement l'historique de Safari



## loicOuvrard (27 Avril 2005)

Avant, j'utilisais Explorer comme navigateur. Dans l'historique, je pouvais à loisir sélectionner des sites visités pour les supprimer et ne garder que ce qui me paraissait intéressant.

J'ai depuis peu un Mac Mini avec OS X Panther, et j'utilise naturellement Safari. J'ai essayé de sélectionner des parties de l'historique pour les supprimer, sans succès. La seule commande que j'ai trouvé efficace, c'est effacer l'historique. C'est chiant, parce que du coup, c'est radical. Quand on s'intéresse momentanément à un truc, on n'a pas forcément envie d'enregistrer les signets pour pouvoir y revenir, une simple remontée dans l'historique suffit dans la plupart des cas, et au bout de 3 jours, 10 jours, ou plus si affinité, on jette parce qu'on a fait le tour de la question. Mais pour que ça soit efficace, il faut pouvoir faire une sélection de ce qu'on veut garder dans l'historique, sinon, on est vite noyé.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

D'avance merci.

Loïc.


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2005)

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir te repondre...
Mais je me joins à toi pour poser la même question car j'osai pas la poser, je me suis dis que j'étais nul et qu'il y avait surement une fonction de suppression pour un seul lien de l'historique, mais non...
Donc nous sommes 2 maintenant!


----------



## prodartist (28 Avril 2005)

bonjour
il n'y a pas cette fonction dans safari, pour l'instant. c'est la réponse que j'ai obtenu par apple, au moment ou je suis passé sur mac. pour des raisons de confidentialité (banque urssaf, etc) je souhaitais effacer certaines pages visitées. C'est par contre possible dans FireFox.
le sav de mon vendeusr de mac m'a donné une astuce : manuellement à priori dans le dossier utilisateur, maison, bibliothèque, safari et history.plist, il faut ouvrirle fichier avec text edit et supprimer les lignes. mais je ne m'y suis pas risqué
++ damien


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2005)

C'est moi qui ai mal compris votre question? Car il n'y a rien de plus simple que de supprimer manuellement, un à un, les signets gardés dans l'historique de Safari.




... et touche Effacement.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (30 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai mal compris votre question?


 
Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Oui, je me demande aussi si LoicOuvrard ne confond pas Historique et Favoris. Les historiques sont collectés automatiquement par l'ordinateur, et s'effacent aussi simplement que l'indique WebOliver. Par contre, les favoris, mmm je ne sais pas. 

Alors, Favoris ou Historique ?


----------



## richard-deux (1 Mai 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les favoris, mmm je ne sais pas.


Même principe qu'avec l'historique.
Pour aller plus vite avec les favoris, tu prends le dossier et tu le mets à la poubelle.


----------



## NED (1 Mai 2005)

Merci pour les astuces , moi c'était plutôt l'historique...


----------



## loicOuvrard (4 Mai 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai mal compris votre question? Car il n'y a rien de plus simple que de supprimer manuellement, un à un, les signets gardés dans l'historique de Safari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Non, non, t'avais bien compris. J'ai merdé un peu pour retrouver le chemin qui mène à cette fenêtre, mais j'ai fini par trouver. Pour les branques comme moi, il faut cliquer sur «Signets», puis «Afficher tous les signets» et là, on sélectionne «Historique».

C'était ça, en fait la réponse que j'attendais. Mais merci quand même, sans cette info, j'aurais mis un bout de temps à trouver ça tout seul.

Loïc


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2005)

loicOuvrard a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, t'avais bien compris. J'ai merdé un peu pour retrouver le chemin qui mène à cette fenêtre, mais j'ai fini par trouver. Pour les branques comme moi, il faut cliquer sur «Signets», puis «Afficher tous les signets» et là, on sélectionne «Historique».
> 
> C'était ça, en fait la réponse que j'attendais. Mais merci quand même, sans cette info, j'aurais mis un bout de temps à trouver ça tout seul.
> 
> Loïc



Comme dit mon popa, faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Même principe qu'avec l'historique.
> Pour aller plus vite avec les favoris, tu prends le dossier et tu le mets à la poubelle.



Il suffit simplement de faire un "glisser déposer" du bookmark en dehors de la fenetre, et flouf a pu.


----------

